
How We Automated 80% of Business Tasks(On Budget Witho Coding) and Free Tools - mrstochastic
https://www.konsus.com/blog/beginnners-automation-guide/
======
rrggrr
Zapier is terrific. We use it to power internal dashboards, for automated
distribution of company data and several other tasks. Great product.

------
mrstochastic
Find a detailed guide to automate your own small business using Zapier and
Kloudio

------
mrstochastic
Find the coupon code for Kloudio free 1 month membership at the end of the
post.

